# Anniversary Trip?



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

DH and I will be celebrating our 10th anniversary this year, and we want to do something special. We'd like to take a trip somewhere, but there are so many options that I really don't know what to do or where to go! NY, Paris? SF, Hawaii? Gah...too many choices. Any good ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

What do you guys like to do?

San Francisco and the Russian River Valley are wonderful if you like wine! I love NYC too though, shows and restaurants at night, wandering the city all day. Beaches too! Grand Cayman and Bermuda are beautiful and nice for adults. 

Guess I'm not much help, huh?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Eden in NC with Pablo,DH, and I. Who could say no? eace:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LMAO Maryam!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I just helped my 9 YO with a report on Belize. That place is fascinating-I really don't like to travel, but I think I'd go there. Plus, just about everyone speaks English, which makes it easier to get around .


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

It will be very special for you and DH where ever you decide to go. Congratulations on your upcoming 10th anniversary. Can't wait to see what you decide.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My husband is dying to go to Costa Rica, I'd love to go too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It totally depends on what you like/want to do! Do you want to sight see? Camp out? Go hiking? Go to a resort and relax? Go to shows/plays? Go to museums? Enjoy architecture (old vs new)? Just really think about what it is you'd want to do and then start narrowing down the choices. There are millions of amazing places to see on this earth!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

mayam i was going to say the same thing...

what kind of budget are we talking here kim.

and i agree with lina, depends on what you want to do. my dh and i had a fabulous time together two years ago on the coast of oregon. it was seriously heaven on earth, i drank great beer and wine and we camped in the most incredible campground. we camped like rockstars, never cooking always going somewhere local for dinner and living off bread, cheese, fruit and wine. it was great. the dh got a lot of booty, which of course, made the trip wonderful for him. wink wink


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kim- they serve vodka tonics everywhere... don't worry!!! JK- well not really  But huge congrats on your 10th anniversary!

My favorite place in the world thus far is Costa Rica. DH planned a bit of everything- we started out at the beach/rain forest area. Went to the cloud forest hiking and stayed in a bed/breakfast type place. Then the volcano for more hiking and sunset pictures. And the last few days at the hot springs spa. It was perfect cause we both got to do what we want, we made some of the trip more affordable so we got to go longer and stay at places we couldn't afford to stay too long and we did so many different things for both of our personalities.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, cruises are very reasonable these days, and you could have stops at several different ports/countries. You might consider that.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good idea, and you don't have to worry about drinking and driving or using cabs. You just stumble back to your room! :wink:


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

We loved Sedona. They have some wonderful B&B's and lots of great hiking. 

We're thinking about taking a short trip to NYC to celebrate our belated 20th anniversary. We were in FLA on a family vacation for our anniversary but I'd like us to go away alone even if it's just a long weekend. I'd love to go back to Sedona but it's to far for just a long weekend. The beach is always great too.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Albuquerque is really cool too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I read this earlier and tried to think of where I'd go. It wouldn't be Hawaii is all I can figure out! I think I'm the only one who has never been interested in going there. People who take a cruise to Alaska love it. Doesn't sound interesting to me, but what do I know  If I could figure out a place where it was worth flying to, I'd be there and let hubby deal with all the trash here.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How about Chicago in August Kim?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We actually got married in St. Thomas while on a cruise, and we always said we'd go on another cruise for our 10th anniversary. Well....we've been on 4 since....1 with the kids, and 3 without. All of those were out of New Orleans. If we do the cruise thing, it's going to have to be something NOT out of New Orleans. I'd really like to go somewhere I've never been before, but I just don't know WHAT kind of thing I want to do while there (besides what Amy did on her camping trip...heehee).

We're planning to go late Oct./early November, and I know it's still early, but with the crazy life I've been living, if I don't plan ahead of time, it's not going to happen.

Thanks for all the suggestions....I just need to figure out what kind of trip me and my polar opposite will take.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> How about Chicago in August Kim?


I would love to go...except for my bias against Chicago and the fact that that's a trip I'd want to make by myself. When is it exactly?


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

My husband and I went to Branson last October for the first time. Neither of us are country music fans, but Branson totally surprised us! It was so much fun! We went to a show every night, went on a showboat and ate dinner and watched 3 acts! We played the coolest mini golf and had Cold Stone ice cream. It was romantic and just fun. But that's what we liked.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Paris! we adored Paris. It truly is the most romantic city! and there is so much to do. we went before we were married and then went back for our honeymoon and also did Provence and Nice(also lovely.) It's possible that we loved it so because it was the first place we had ever been overseas...but we weren't nearly as impressed with London.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Really think of what you both like to do. My DH loves architecture, I love sight seeing and the sea. In all my traveling I think Ireland was my favorite, we flew into Dublin and out of Shannon, we traveled the southern cost line using a book bought before we left home, stayed in different castles that were not much more expensive than the bed & breakfast or hotels. No language barrier and the people were wonderful. If you & your DH likes golf the courses there are historic. This was a relaxing and refreshing trip.


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank goodness Lombard isn't exactly Chicago since they are so focused on getting the Olympics to come there that they are selling everything! They sold the Sears Tower and it's supposed to get renamed. They sold the parking meters and that is a total mess with extreme cost WHEN they work. If they don't work, you get a ticket! The traffic is horrendous and lots of construction contributes to that. We take the train in if/when we go, and it's getting less and less often. Oh yeah, did I mention Cook County hiked the sales tax and are infighting over it politically? Then there's Mayor Daley! There are wonderful things to do in Chicago. Just hope you can do it before they totally ruin the city!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Missy, I really think I would love Paris, and I've been told that the French love Cajuns, so that is definitely an option. My friend suggested London, but if I'm going to Europe, I want to go where English is not the primary language.

Kathleen, my issue with Chicago is not based on any of that, but on football. The bears beat the Saints 2 years ago in the NFC championship game, and the bears fans spit on our fans, called them fema trash, said that katrina didn't nearly do a good enough job in NO, etc. Ever since then, I swore I'd never spend a penny in chicago. But i am very tempted to go so i can meet some of my forum friends in person...


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh, you must go! Like I said, Lombard is a beautiful suburb, so you could choose whether or not to go into Chicago. Of course, if you fly, you will probably land there, but that doesn't count  The Chicago suburbs are really nice. So sorry about what happened to you by Bears fans. DH is a Bear fan, but he'd never do anything like that. I am a Viking fan


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

For our 10th, 20 years ago... (feeling old now) we took a cruise out of Vancouver to Alaska late Sept. Smooth sailing and Vancouver was a wonderful city to spend time in. 
Other annv trip ideas. If you liked St Thomas how about St John? San Diego, 
We have been to Bermuda 3x but I think Nov it may be a bit cold.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations! I think it depends a lot on what you want to do. For our 25th, we had 2 RT tickets to go anywhere. Italy was our first choice, then we thought about Australia, but decided that we really just wanted someplace beautiful where we could rest. We chose Hawaii and never regretted it.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

If you love cruises, I'd suggest going to Greece and taking a cruise around the Mediterranean. I've never done that, but I've heard it's amazing and if you get one that stops pretty often you can get a fair amount of sight seeing done as well!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Lina - I'd love to do that too. Although I'm not a huge cruise fan I think it's the best way to see the most places in one trip.


----------



## christie6104 (Apr 8, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> My husband is dying to go to Costa Rica, I'd love to go too.


Ann...I just got back from Costa Rica 2 weeks ago and it was beautiful!!! We stayed at the Hilton Papagayo...AMAZING!!!! I am lucky enough to work for Hilton and the perks are great....I always say "my job doesn't suck." Have you thought of Key West? I'm not sure where you live, but it's an easy flight from Texas and you avoid having to go through customs (why that makes me nervous, I have no idea). Key West is really like no place I've ever been. It's soooo laid back and the history is incredible. I highly recommend it!

Here's a link to some pictures I took in Costa Rica....

http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd311/hooker1_photo/Costa Rica/

.
.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Someday we'll get to it! He travels the Caribbean quite often for work so he never wants to go to islands for vacation. (My favorite!) He'd rather hike, snow ski or go to the mountains.

I too went to Ireland and would go back in a moment! It's beautiful and the best trip I've ever had. We flew in and out of Shannon and did the southern coast, like Sandi. Just amazing. I have a friend who took her daughters on a cruise to Italy and she raved about it. So many great places to see!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I love Key West. We went there on our honeymoon and had a great time. I haven't been back since but it's on my list. Unfortunately when we go to FLA all my in-laws are down there now so they want us to come see them.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

my vote is for paris. it's beautiful and they are very friendly towards americans despite what you hear. i don't know what coast you live in but it's such a short plane ride from new york could go for a very long weekend. stay at a few chateaus, highly recommend it!


----------

